# MTD 13.5 HP Tecumseh Formula Carburator problems



## Lucho (6 mo ago)

Hi guys, this is my second post. I'm battling to restore a very old very mistreated M660G riding mower.
It's actually junk but i will get this old guy as much love as i can. Just another mad man project sort of thing.
I'm experiencing some gunfire like sounds after I shut it down, sometimes it just wants to shut down by itself and so on.

If I can avoid investing 100+ U$S dollars it could be nice. Any $20 or so replacement that you know of that work OK? There are tons listed at Amazon but I have no idea if they would work OK or how they perform.
If you guys can point me out in the right direction I would really appreciate it.

Thank you!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Lucho,

Those gunfire like sounds are caused by the engine pushing raw air/gas mixture out the exhaust after turning the key / ignition off. There are hot carbon deposits in the exhaust that ignite the mixture. Usually takes a second or two...


----------



## Lucho (6 mo ago)

Hi sixbales! Thanks for the explanation. Apart from that, when I have the throttle a little bit low but much higher than idle. The engine by itself wants to shut down and a moment afterwards it revs up like nothing happened. This is why I supposed that the carb might be not working properly and since I'm not a mechanic I thought that it could be easier to replace it and get on with it. What do you think?
If you think I might have to replace it, can you point me out which carb should I buy? There are literally hundreds in amazon / ebay but they're not quite the same like the one I have. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You need to match up your Tecumseh engine number and/or carburetor number to get a replacement carburetor. I like to look on ebay.


----------



## Lucho (6 mo ago)

Thank you Sixbales!, My motor model is OV358EA, with that I was able to find countless replacements at amazon at $20 or so. I will go for one with best reviews. I´ll post how it goes!
Thanks a lot!


----------

